# What to expect ? ( Tren A )



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

I have used testosterone for years and even Var , only because I have been on Dustasteride for YEARS for hairloss ( with great results btw ) anyways I am going to start Tren A tomorrow on top of my Test . Probably going to drop test to 300mgs per week and start with 300mgs of Tren a . Question what to expect , the good and bad , also aproxomently how long before the Tren will kick in ? I know this is a vague question , but just some personal experiences please


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 28, 2016)

insomnia ...


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 28, 2016)

Night sweats
Tren cough 
High BP


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Night sweats
> Tren cough
> High BP



This plus it should lean you out if your diet is on point. At least with A you can get out of the back door quickly if things go south. Sleep can suffer so much for some that it effects your energy and workouts. 

There is one other thing I found, if you do cardio work, it can suffer. My mile time increase buy about 15 sec a mile. Not much but over 4 miles, it adds up. Plus I should have been getting better, not worse. 

I'm not surprised T4L didn't add that in to the possible side effects.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 28, 2016)

You shouldn't notice too much hairloss (if much at all imo) from a quick first cycle of Tren Ace at 300mgs..but then again everyones different. Should be in your system quick and you will notice your strength climb fast, within the first week or two..along with gym intensity. Change in body composition will come on a little slower this is a process, but everyones different, it also depends on your diet (even on tren imo). Either way you should feel it soon. And I 2nd what Tren4LIFE said above.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

Watch your BP like the others said. 

Tren is great but can be a bitch to some. 

Anxiety from tren is the worstttttttttt. That and loss of appetite. U should be fine with your doses though. Enjoy it and take full advantage of it by eating and training your balls off.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 28, 2016)

The shit that happens at night, or what doesn't happen I should say, INSOMNIA and SWEAT! BUT!! by keeping your dose reasonable, most find it is a ass kicking compound.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok thanks guys , that is about what I was thinking with a realitvly low dose , and I can bail out if don't like !!! The only thing that really caught my eye was the one guy said anxiety ???? I already have panic atacks so that could be a issue . But everybody is different


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 29, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Ok thanks guys , that is about what I was thinking with a realitvly low dose , and I can bail out if don't like !!! The only thing that really caught my eye was the one guy said anxiety ???? I already have panic atacks so that could be a issue . But everybody is different



It can increase anxiety I think that comes with dosing, the higher you go the more anxiety/sides in general. But ya depends on the person like always. I def get increased anxiety on tren. Keep the dose low and see how you handle it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2016)

Didn't mean to scare ya man. Everyone doesn't get the anxiety. I don't have anxiety issues but on tren one time it was so bad. So bad.


----------



## bvs (Apr 29, 2016)

I handle tren very well. Only thing that got me was the strange moods it put me in


----------



## lotus (May 5, 2016)

I had some insomnia and rapid heart rates at random times.  But I'm on GH- which makes me sleep like a baby.

Other than that, nothing really. Major energy and strength increases!


----------



## JackC4 (May 6, 2016)

Shave your head and get it over with


----------



## tunafisherman (May 6, 2016)

Everyone pretty much said the typical sides.  In my experience with it (and I love tren) my cardio goes to shit--but who cares, it's cardio.....it comes back quick enough when I am off of it.  Also, mine suffered much more than what Snake said.  I felt like I was running in full kit when I was slick (meaning it felt like all my gear and assault pack, yet I was in shorts and a t-shirt).

I also noticed after my last one that hairloss increased AFTER I got off cycle.  Although some of that could be genetics...based on my family history I am amazed that I still have a full head of great hair....and who knows, it could also have to do with increased stress, but I did start to notice it after the last cycle ended.

Insomnia, night sweats, wanting to **** everything always, etc.

On a side note, I'm not sure why you would drop test to 300mg/wk and have tren at the same.  IMO keeping test around 500 mg/wk is good, and I typically run tren around 400/wk.  I prefer to keep my test dosage a bit higher than my tren....could be bro-science, but it's what I had read to do and what I have done in the past with great results.  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## anewguy (May 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Watch your BP like the others said.
> 
> Tren is great but can be a bitch to some.
> 
> Anxiety from tren is the worstttttttttt. That and loss of appetite. U should be fine with your doses though. Enjoy it and take full advantage of it by eating and training your balls off.



Xanax is what got me through.

How long do you plan to run the tren?  I have phenomenal results on 300-450mg for several weeks but I reach a point where it destroys my libido and emotions.  I don't have night sweats or insomnia, at least I haven't yet, because I have not gone over 450mg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2016)

Gains for days which make the sides worth it


----------



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I have used testosterone for years and even Var , only because I have been on Dustasteride for YEARS for hairloss ( with great results btw ) anyways I am going to start Tren A tomorrow on top of my Test . Probably going to drop test to 300mgs per week and start with 300mgs of Tren a . Question *what to expect* , the good and bad , also aproxomently how long before the Tren will kick in ? I know this is a vague question , but just some personal experiences please



A divorce and a few assault charges.


----------



## Runningwild (May 7, 2016)

When I used it, my strength and hardness increased tremendously and I noticed the results very fast.  I did not notice any of the other sides people mentioned like high blood pressure anxiety or insomnia.  I did not sleep as much but didn't feel I needed as much sleep.  However I did experience crazy night sweats.  I had to change clothes and or bedding multiple times per night.  But the extra laundry was well worth the gains.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 9, 2016)

Weird mood swings I had with trenover, but it was great after all.


----------



## Kuankung (May 10, 2016)

Get ur hand on some caber, eat and train hard...have some fresh bed sheets ready,  night sweats


----------

